# Back To School Build. Day one



## dxmadman (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, it's that time again, gotta say good bye to summer and time to send the lil ones back to school. With all that happened this summer, my son didn't have time to build any bikes this summer. I decided to do a late night back to school build with by son, I already had a 20 inch bike fresh out if the blast cabinet, some spare parts, two cans of primer, a hot rod crazed son, a bike loving father and some tape, ya put em together ya got a prewar hot rodded cruiser, he saw a Model a sedan in " traditional rods n custom" his favorite mag besides "avenger comics"
The color was red n black scallopes. So after dinner " Thanks Babe" we masked her up and sprayed, 15 min later the primer was dry so we hit the parts bin, a long spring seat, cool lil 20 inch rack, " he borrowed the wheels from is sisters bike". It's just a mock up but looks freaking sweet. Gonna pinstripe it, louvre the fenders, get some wheels built up, let him cruise the drag strip pit area " his favorite place" actually it's in the garden with grandpa. I just feel so proud of him, just had to Bragg! Sniff sniff:o


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Killer bike! Have to love raising kids around vintage bikes.


----------



## Mole (Aug 29, 2012)

That is downright cool.


----------



## John (Aug 30, 2012)

*I like it!*

I like it!


----------

